# Any other NWN 2 players out there?



## Commonmind (Apr 18, 2008)

Myself and a few friends were thinking of playing through the Mask of the Betrayer campaign sometime soon. Anyone else interested in tagging along?


----------



## Ranwulf (Apr 27, 2008)

Good game, but I thought it got boring after a while. Plus is gets rediculously hard at parts IMO. I might try it again though.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

You guys liked NWN 2?

I tried to play the solo game and a few mulitplayer games I wasn't real comfortable with it. The way it was designed just doesn't seem player friendly to me.

May have to give it a whirl again when I get back home.

How is Mask of the Betrayer, is that a full expansion pack game or just an introduction to something that will come out later?


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

If you're completely unfamiliar with these types of games I can definitely see it being difficult to adjust to; the game mechanics are very different from what is normally found in RPG's. And the backbone of the game is the D&D rule-set, not exactly the easiest thing to wrap one's head around.

Mask of the Betrayer is a continuation (albeit loose) of the main story. You don't have to play the first game in order to enjoy it, and in some cases I would recommend going straight to MoB; its story-telling is simply fantastic, and makes the first game seem that much weaker.


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

I may have to check into that then. I am one of the few who can't let NWN 1 go though. The way the game mechanics are set up makes playing easy. I guess like anything though you have to get acclimated to the changes in NWN 2.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

So you're obviously not new to PC RPG's if you've played NWN 1, but that explains a lot as well. NWN 1 was definitely far more intuitive and easier to learn; it had a lot of similarities to other BioWare RPG's. NWN 2, being developed by a different team, has a completely different feel to it and is a lot harder to adjust to.

...in the end, even if you don't play through the first campaign, I can't tell you enough that MotB is 100% worth the effort. It puts any of the NWN 1 campaigns and adventure packs to shame from a story-telling standpoint (which is why we play these types of games in the first place).


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 10, 2008)

I got to the second set of adventures in the first one, but never reall finished it, I did like it tho and really should go and finish it.  My problem with these games is that i dont have any sense of direction, I just seem to keep getting lost _Sigh _


----------



## diamondwolf (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't played the solo version of NWN 1 in forever.

I stay with multiplayer. I got my first exposure to mulitplayer through NWN 1 and haven't been able to get into solo gaming ever since. 

That could be why I lost interest in NWN 2 as well along with the fact it doesn't seem to be player friendly to me. I will admit that sometimes it's not always easy to accept a new way of doing something so I should log into NWN 2 and try to jump into the multiplayer on that one. 

I understand multiplayer has gotten a little better for NWN 2 now though. When it first came out every world that everyone created looked the same and there wasn't a whole lot of variation in bad guys, frogmen and wolves that was about it in the worlds I went to. Just have to try and remember my player log in and what worlds I got the password for.  

Sadly NWN is losing it's hold on the gaming community. Everyone is getting into NWN 2 and about a dozen other games that have come out since then.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 11, 2008)

The best thing about MotB was the camera view! Finally a bit of Baldur's Gate viewstyle again. 
I enjoyed NWN  more than NWN2, especially with the additions. Kingmaker was great.


----------

